

Google Also Likes To Use FriendFeed For R&D; Reader Gets Conversations - thepanister
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/11/google-also-likes-to-use-friendfeed-for-r-reader-gets-conversations/

======
robotron
Honestly, I'm a heavy user of Reader and have been wanting a conversations
feature for a while. Sharing with other Reader users feels strange without it.

I've also never used FriendFeed or even looked at it.

